# Brush cutters added to the collection



## alderman (Nov 6, 2013)

I had a craigslist find when I got these brushcutters last week. 

I was interested in the Shindaiwa B 40 as I've never seen one before and I got the B 45 in the deal also. 

The B-40 is a bit different as the motor is mounted upside down. I don't know the pros and cons of this but it is different. 

On initial run tests they both seem to be running fine. Not a bad deal for $225. 

B-40






B-45


----------



## Hoowasat (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuel tank relocated to the bottom in order to avoid rising heat?


----------



## alderman (Nov 6, 2013)

Possibly. I have no idea how old the B-40 is. I can't find much info on it. I purchased my C-35 in 1984 with the fuel tank on the bottom and I've not seen another Shindaiwa trimmer with the tank on the top.


----------



## mocoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Shindaiwa... Can't beat their old school stuff.


----------

